# Objektpronomen - Fälle erfragen



## Piratentochter

Hat jemand ein paar gute Übungen zu den Objektpronomen? 
Irgendwie funktioniert das im Spanischen ja nicht so einfach mit dem Fall erfragen: 4. Fall (wen oder was?) und 3. Fall (wem?)
Beispiel: Llamo a Maria. Ist ja Maria im 3. Fall oder? Ich könnte aber genau so gut fragen: wen oder was rufe ich? 
Woher weiß ich denn dann welches Objektpronomen ich benötige?

Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhilft


----------



## osa_menor

Herzlich willkommen, Piratentochter.

_Llamo a Maria - _Maria steht hier im Akkusativ, also 4. Fall. Das _a _zeigt hier nicht den Dativ an, es ist das sogenannte «_a personal_:





> *a*2
> 1. prep. Precede al complemento directo cuando este es de persona determinada o está de algún modo personificado. _Respeta a los ancianos_. _ Acabamos de vacunar al perro.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Einen Tipp, wie man den Fall durch Erfragen feststellen kann, habe ich leider nicht.
Falls man das Internet zur Hand hat, sind die Wörterbücher der RAE (Real Academia Española) eine gute Adresse, um zu erfahren, welches Pronomen ein Verb verlangt.
Von dieser Seite aus lassen sich vier verschiedene Wörterbücher aufrufen:
Real Academia Española | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española
Dort steht hinter jedem Verb, ob es *transitiv* oder *intransitiv* ist, also ob es ein Akkusativobjekt (_objeto directo_) oder ein Dativobjekt (_objeto indirecto_) verlangt. Natürlich gibt es auch Verben, die sowohl transitiv als auch intransitiv (mit u. U. unterschiedlicher Bedeutung) verwendet werden können.

Das Verb llamar ist so ein Fall (siehe Link http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=llamar)

Vielleicht konnte ich ein wenig helfen.

Un saludo.


----------



## Piratentochter

also ist "a" + Person immer ein Anzeichen dafür, dass ich ein Dativobjekt benötige?  LG


----------



## osa_menor

Oh nein, eben gerade nicht. 
In den Beispielen aus der RAE, die ich oben zitierte, ist es in beiden Fällen das Akkusativobjekt:
_Respeta a los ancianos_. _*Los* respeta_.
_Acabamos de vacunar al perro. Acabamos de vacunar*lo*_.


----------



## Piratentochter

Grad nochmal gelesen, sorry hab mich vertan. 
Hab nur eine Notiz:
" Que les regalamos a nuestras padres -> a immer 3. Fall "
ich bin hochgradig verwirrt...


----------



## osa_menor

Piratentochter said:


> " Que les regalamos *a* nuestras padres -> a immer 3. Fall "
> ich bin hochgradig verwirrt...


 Kein Grund zur Verwirrung. Es ist völlig richtig: _a nuestras padres_ ist hier objeto indirecto, also Dativobjekt. Dieses _*a* _ist ein echtes dativisches *a.*
Man kann schreiben: _Regalamos a nuestros padres un ramo de flores._ Oder mit Pronomen: _Se lo regalamos. 
Regalar_ ist transitiv, da es ein Akkusativobjekt (objeto directo) hat, nämlich das, was geschenkt wird. Der Beschenkte steht im Dativ, wie im Deutschen auch.


----------



## Piratentochter

Also hängt der Fall vom Verb ab? Und da muss man das dazulernen?
Ich versteh immer noch nicht wie du das machst, dass du erkennst im welchen Fall das steht. sorry.


----------



## osa_menor

Ja, der Fall hängt vom Verb ab. In vielen Fällen sind die Fälle genau wie im Deutschen, aber es gibt eine Reihe von Ausnahmen, die muss man lernen. Wenn ich nicht weiß, welchen Fall ein Verb verlangt, schaue ich im Wörterbuch nach, ob es sich um ein transitives oder ein intransitives Verb handelt.
Hier ist ein Link zu einer Liste mit den Verben, die im Spanischen einen anderen Fall verlangen als im Deutschen:
Rektion und Valenz der Verben - Régimen verbal en español y en alemán - Índice


----------



## Piratentochter

Alles klar, danke, ich glaub jetzt hab ichs.
Bei zwei Sätzen bin ich mir unsicher noch, kannst du dir vielleicht netterweise angucken?
Escribe el pronombre adecuado en el hueco si hace falta:
___ doy mis tareas a la profesora.
Le doy mis tareas a la profesora? Aber das klingt irgendwie komisch...
Mi mochila, ___ he olvidado en casa. 
Mi mochila, la he olvidado en casa?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Tonerl

Le doy mis tareas a la profesora
Mi mochila, la he olvidado en casa


----------



## Piratentochter

Danke Danke!


----------

